# long time reader...first time poster



## buzzard (Jan 23, 2006)

Howdy all, 

this is buzzard (my real name) from Dallas, TX transplanted here 5 1/2 years ago from Columbus, Oh.

ive been smoking for almost a year now and have out grown my old smoker.  see i wanted to make sure i was going to continue smoking so i purchased a cheep 150.00 smoker, you know the massed produced char-broil ones.  That way if i didnt keep up with it i wasnt out 800 bucks and i could get a solid idea of the basics of smoking then if i stuck with it move up to something a lot nicer.

well now is the time to move up.  

i can not begin to tell you all how much i love to smoke.  every time i smoke i just sit there and think about how much i enjoy watching, maintaining, and playing with the fire.   knowing in a few short hours i will i will be enjoying a feast of flavor for a week to come.

any how, i feel i am still a novice when it comes to smoking as i still realize i have a lot to learn.  just as soon as i think i can move my ranking to intermeidiate i discover im not even close to that level yet, but one day in about 5 years i may be close.  

i look forward to meeting a lot of new friends on here and sharing some awsome recipies.

i have a meatloaf on the smoker rightn now that should be ready in about 1.5 hours.  i had some pork chops on at the same time, you know you have to put on something that will cook quick or you will go insane.

talk to you all later


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Jan 23, 2006)

Greetings Buzzard!
     Your welcome to the forum! If you're like me, the more you learn, the more you realize there is to learn. And through it all, the Q just gets better (bless our hearts). Anyway, just wanted to welcome you to the forum and by the way, good luck on the new smoker. What are you looking at and where are you leaning. Any focus yet? Keep us posted.


----------



## buzzard (Jan 23, 2006)

i think i have decided on what i call a double smoker.  it will have a side firebox then a barrell type smoker then attached to that is a square upright.

i've seen one at Academy Sports And Outdoors but the metal is only 3/16 thick witch is probably 2 times as thick as the one im using now but i would still like to have it min 1/4 to 1/2 inch think, so i will probably have to have it made.

im hoping the cost will will be worth it.


----------



## monty (Jan 23, 2006)

Welcome to the forum, Buzzard! Seems to me you are on the fast track to becoming a "hard core" smoker!  Enjoy our thing here and chime in with your triumphs as well as your defeats! We all learn from each others' experience!
Monty


----------



## buzzard (Jan 23, 2006)

ok so i smoked my first meatloaf today, i must say im not at all a meatloaf fan but everyone i know is so it was a test.  

even after today im still not much of a fan but i did make one change that made it quite tasty.

i used 1.25 lbs lean ground beef and 1 lb sweet italian sausage.  then i guess the other stuff you put in it, onion, green pepper, dry hot wheat cereal, worchestershire sauce, oh yea if you try this dont forget to take the skin off the sausage.

it was almost like it was just ok to eat it but then the aftertaste kicked in and it was hard to not get another bite.


----------



## burksmoke (Jan 24, 2006)

Hey Buzzard,

If you want to look at some nice pits check out this site.  They are kind of pricey, but really nice.  I will own one someday.  

The meatloaf sounds great.
http://www.bbqpits.com/

Burk (fellow Texican)


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Jan 24, 2006)

Buzzard,
     I went back into some old sites etc. and found the reference site that I wanted to offer for your consideration. Interestingly, Burke had beaten me to it in the previous post. I'd like to second his recommendation ..... bbqpits.com is the standard for excellence. It's run by a fellow by the name of "Klose." And like Burke, I'll own one of his smokers one day. They are quality from end to end and individually hand made. The only machine used is a welder. The same welder (machine and person) makes all the welds (for quality control purposes) on a given unit. They make units that range from $69 back yard to over $400,000 for a catering rig. Their stock is routinely 1/4" new steel. I encourage you to go to the site and see what you think. Mr. Klose is a personable type and would be more than glad to talk to you about your specific needs ..... they're good people. I have no financial relationship (or any otherwise) with this company but I have done some research in an effort to decide where I want to go with my next smoker. Klose is my choice. 

Good luck with your search!!!


----------



## buzzard (Jan 24, 2006)

wow, you all rock.  ive only been part of this forum for less then 6 hours and all ready i feel like family.

excause me while i wipe this tear dripping down my cheek.

thanks yall.


----------



## buzzard (Jan 24, 2006)

Now i just have to figure out do i spend $2138 dollars or wait another few months and get the big dog $3500+

im just afraid for the amount of smoking i do it would be a waste to get the smaller one.  but then again as i get better i will grow friends and need to cook more.....

the quandrum is overwhelming.  :?:


----------



## soflaquer (Jan 24, 2006)

Buzzard,

Welcome to the Forum.........glad you finally quit lurking and decided to join in the Fun!

I can see by your posts that you've been bitten by "The Bug"!!!  You're right..........there's nothing like sitting around with an ice cold adult beverage, stoking the Fire Box and tending to that wonderful 'Q cooking inside the Chamber!

Dave Klose makes some of the best Pits in the business............just remember, you're also paying for a name!  Do your homework and look around on the Net before you invest $1000 to 2000 for a quality Pit.  It's worth the time and trouble.

Let us know what you decide on and post photos when you get it!

Good luck!

Jeff


----------



## bearswoodshop (Jan 24, 2006)

Buzzard, a long time ago, a friend of mine told me (Bear, it only costs a nickel more to go first class) and in a round about way, he was right.   But, like Jeff said, it also pays to shop around.  Get the biggest and best you can afford, and then move up.  It never hurts to have 5 or 6 smokers, that's why they make beverages by the case, you always need backup.  BEAR


----------



## bob-bqn (Jan 24, 2006)

Welcome to the board Buzzard. Another Texan neighbor here!

Well, if we're gonna help you spend some money let me get my 2 cents in. My pit is suppose to begin construction this week at Gator Pits www.gatorpit.net . Rtich Robin and his crew do some of the finest work around and are also located in Houston. Although I have never been to Houston I have met most of the folks that work there because they get out and get involved in the BBQ community (and I live over 250 miles away). You should see the Texas Renegade Pit they just finished.

Anyway hope you shop around and find that perfect pit. 8)


----------



## Dutch (Jan 24, 2006)

Welcome buzzard. As you have already noticed, there is a bunch of freindly, helpful folks here at Smoking Meats. You have the right idea about anticipating your future needs by going with a larger pit. Word gets out that you're doing some Q and you find that you have friends that you never met before wanting some.


----------



## buzzard (Jan 24, 2006)

thanks again for all the solid posts!!!

hey bob i couldnt get that link to work.  i tried it with .net .com and nothing would work.  maby its just down ill try again tonight and let you know.

and i do agree always get the best you can and then get better later if you need it.  the biggest problem i thought about last night is i share a house with a friend of mine and he owns the house and im sure would not want to large of a smoker in his back yard :cry: its already small enough,  so i will have to stick to the smaller one i guess.

and thats a sad way to wake up.  

however after i was typed this i realized i am planning on going to estate sales in a few months and maby just maby i can get a bad ass smoker for next to nothing.  it will already be seasoned and everyting.  im sure it will be next to impossible to find what i have in my mind but with what i could save it will be ok to live with a little less.


----------



## bob-bqn (Jan 24, 2006)

That'll teach me to try to type a URL be hand. Copied & Pasted this one (without the "s"):
http://www.gatorpit.net/

They have lots of great pictures which show really good detail.


----------



## burksmoke (Jan 24, 2006)

Buzzard,

Here is another site.  http://www.horizonbbqsmokers.com/index.html
This is the place that built my smoker.  So far it has worked out really well.

Burk


----------



## cheech (Jan 25, 2006)

My grandfather taught me to always buy the best that I can afford or I will end up wishing I had.

There are plenty of smokers out there just take your time and select the best one for you.

I believe that you will always end up with one that you wish that was just a hair bigger, so buy a big one and you will not be disappointed


----------



## buzzard (Jan 26, 2006)

ya know i was just thinking today, i work in the boating industry and deal with a lot of mechanics and prop repair shops who of course weld.

im thinking of talking to them and seeing if any of them have ever made a smoker or know someone who has and perhaps use them to help me build my own.

they will have the tools and skills.  i will have the cash and plenty of food when we are done.

but then again sometimes its easier to just spend a few more dollars and not worry about it.

all i know is i now hate the one i have and need a new one bad.


----------



## burksmoke (Jan 26, 2006)

Buzzard,

Sounds like a good plan to me.  If you do have one made make sure that they copy a proven design.  I've see some shop built stuff around here that is next to worthless.  The welds are great and the paint looks good, but the design sucks.  If your guys have not built a smoker before, take them to see one that you like and let them take some measurements and copy some design fetures etc.

I wish you the best of luck.  If you are like me, the research and looking are a big part of the overall fun of the whole thing.

Burk


----------



## soflaquer (Jan 26, 2006)

Both Cheech and Burk bring up excellent points and omes I've touched on before.  My #2 tip on buying a Smoker is:  Consider your needs and what size you're looking for - Then go a Tad bigger!  Once you really get into the Art of Smoking, you'll be surprised at how fast that "Dream Smoker" you bought 6 months ago runs out of room!

Burk is correct that not all Welders/Fabricators know how to design a good Pit.  Most well known Pit manufacturers have proven designs and Champion Pit Masters that use them.  They will also assist you in customizing a particular model without much extra cost......so don't be affraid to add/delete items you see in one od their standard set-ups.

Like I said before...........Do Your Homework!  Take your time, surf the Net, make some calls.  Also note dimensions......pictures can be deceiving!

Good luck, my friend!

Jeff


----------



## buzzard (Jan 23, 2006)

Howdy all, 

this is buzzard (my real name) from Dallas, TX transplanted here 5 1/2 years ago from Columbus, Oh.

ive been smoking for almost a year now and have out grown my old smoker.  see i wanted to make sure i was going to continue smoking so i purchased a cheep 150.00 smoker, you know the massed produced char-broil ones.  That way if i didnt keep up with it i wasnt out 800 bucks and i could get a solid idea of the basics of smoking then if i stuck with it move up to something a lot nicer.

well now is the time to move up.  

i can not begin to tell you all how much i love to smoke.  every time i smoke i just sit there and think about how much i enjoy watching, maintaining, and playing with the fire.   knowing in a few short hours i will i will be enjoying a feast of flavor for a week to come.

any how, i feel i am still a novice when it comes to smoking as i still realize i have a lot to learn.  just as soon as i think i can move my ranking to intermeidiate i discover im not even close to that level yet, but one day in about 5 years i may be close.  

i look forward to meeting a lot of new friends on here and sharing some awsome recipies.

i have a meatloaf on the smoker rightn now that should be ready in about 1.5 hours.  i had some pork chops on at the same time, you know you have to put on something that will cook quick or you will go insane.

talk to you all later


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Jan 23, 2006)

Greetings Buzzard!
     Your welcome to the forum! If you're like me, the more you learn, the more you realize there is to learn. And through it all, the Q just gets better (bless our hearts). Anyway, just wanted to welcome you to the forum and by the way, good luck on the new smoker. What are you looking at and where are you leaning. Any focus yet? Keep us posted.


----------



## buzzard (Jan 23, 2006)

i think i have decided on what i call a double smoker.  it will have a side firebox then a barrell type smoker then attached to that is a square upright.

i've seen one at Academy Sports And Outdoors but the metal is only 3/16 thick witch is probably 2 times as thick as the one im using now but i would still like to have it min 1/4 to 1/2 inch think, so i will probably have to have it made.

im hoping the cost will will be worth it.


----------



## monty (Jan 23, 2006)

Welcome to the forum, Buzzard! Seems to me you are on the fast track to becoming a "hard core" smoker!  Enjoy our thing here and chime in with your triumphs as well as your defeats! We all learn from each others' experience!
Monty


----------



## buzzard (Jan 23, 2006)

ok so i smoked my first meatloaf today, i must say im not at all a meatloaf fan but everyone i know is so it was a test.  

even after today im still not much of a fan but i did make one change that made it quite tasty.

i used 1.25 lbs lean ground beef and 1 lb sweet italian sausage.  then i guess the other stuff you put in it, onion, green pepper, dry hot wheat cereal, worchestershire sauce, oh yea if you try this dont forget to take the skin off the sausage.

it was almost like it was just ok to eat it but then the aftertaste kicked in and it was hard to not get another bite.


----------



## burksmoke (Jan 24, 2006)

Hey Buzzard,

If you want to look at some nice pits check out this site.  They are kind of pricey, but really nice.  I will own one someday.  

The meatloaf sounds great.
http://www.bbqpits.com/

Burk (fellow Texican)


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Jan 24, 2006)

Buzzard,
     I went back into some old sites etc. and found the reference site that I wanted to offer for your consideration. Interestingly, Burke had beaten me to it in the previous post. I'd like to second his recommendation ..... bbqpits.com is the standard for excellence. It's run by a fellow by the name of "Klose." And like Burke, I'll own one of his smokers one day. They are quality from end to end and individually hand made. The only machine used is a welder. The same welder (machine and person) makes all the welds (for quality control purposes) on a given unit. They make units that range from $69 back yard to over $400,000 for a catering rig. Their stock is routinely 1/4" new steel. I encourage you to go to the site and see what you think. Mr. Klose is a personable type and would be more than glad to talk to you about your specific needs ..... they're good people. I have no financial relationship (or any otherwise) with this company but I have done some research in an effort to decide where I want to go with my next smoker. Klose is my choice. 

Good luck with your search!!!


----------



## buzzard (Jan 24, 2006)

wow, you all rock.  ive only been part of this forum for less then 6 hours and all ready i feel like family.

excause me while i wipe this tear dripping down my cheek.

thanks yall.


----------



## buzzard (Jan 24, 2006)

Now i just have to figure out do i spend $2138 dollars or wait another few months and get the big dog $3500+

im just afraid for the amount of smoking i do it would be a waste to get the smaller one.  but then again as i get better i will grow friends and need to cook more.....

the quandrum is overwhelming.  :?:


----------



## soflaquer (Jan 24, 2006)

Buzzard,

Welcome to the Forum.........glad you finally quit lurking and decided to join in the Fun!

I can see by your posts that you've been bitten by "The Bug"!!!  You're right..........there's nothing like sitting around with an ice cold adult beverage, stoking the Fire Box and tending to that wonderful 'Q cooking inside the Chamber!

Dave Klose makes some of the best Pits in the business............just remember, you're also paying for a name!  Do your homework and look around on the Net before you invest $1000 to 2000 for a quality Pit.  It's worth the time and trouble.

Let us know what you decide on and post photos when you get it!

Good luck!

Jeff


----------



## bearswoodshop (Jan 24, 2006)

Buzzard, a long time ago, a friend of mine told me (Bear, it only costs a nickel more to go first class) and in a round about way, he was right.   But, like Jeff said, it also pays to shop around.  Get the biggest and best you can afford, and then move up.  It never hurts to have 5 or 6 smokers, that's why they make beverages by the case, you always need backup.  BEAR


----------



## bob-bqn (Jan 24, 2006)

Welcome to the board Buzzard. Another Texan neighbor here!

Well, if we're gonna help you spend some money let me get my 2 cents in. My pit is suppose to begin construction this week at Gator Pits www.gatorpit.net . Rtich Robin and his crew do some of the finest work around and are also located in Houston. Although I have never been to Houston I have met most of the folks that work there because they get out and get involved in the BBQ community (and I live over 250 miles away). You should see the Texas Renegade Pit they just finished.

Anyway hope you shop around and find that perfect pit. 8)


----------



## Dutch (Jan 24, 2006)

Welcome buzzard. As you have already noticed, there is a bunch of freindly, helpful folks here at Smoking Meats. You have the right idea about anticipating your future needs by going with a larger pit. Word gets out that you're doing some Q and you find that you have friends that you never met before wanting some.


----------



## buzzard (Jan 24, 2006)

thanks again for all the solid posts!!!

hey bob i couldnt get that link to work.  i tried it with .net .com and nothing would work.  maby its just down ill try again tonight and let you know.

and i do agree always get the best you can and then get better later if you need it.  the biggest problem i thought about last night is i share a house with a friend of mine and he owns the house and im sure would not want to large of a smoker in his back yard :cry: its already small enough,  so i will have to stick to the smaller one i guess.

and thats a sad way to wake up.  

however after i was typed this i realized i am planning on going to estate sales in a few months and maby just maby i can get a bad ass smoker for next to nothing.  it will already be seasoned and everyting.  im sure it will be next to impossible to find what i have in my mind but with what i could save it will be ok to live with a little less.


----------



## bob-bqn (Jan 24, 2006)

That'll teach me to try to type a URL be hand. Copied & Pasted this one (without the "s"):
http://www.gatorpit.net/

They have lots of great pictures which show really good detail.


----------



## burksmoke (Jan 24, 2006)

Buzzard,

Here is another site.  http://www.horizonbbqsmokers.com/index.html
This is the place that built my smoker.  So far it has worked out really well.

Burk


----------



## cheech (Jan 25, 2006)

My grandfather taught me to always buy the best that I can afford or I will end up wishing I had.

There are plenty of smokers out there just take your time and select the best one for you.

I believe that you will always end up with one that you wish that was just a hair bigger, so buy a big one and you will not be disappointed


----------



## buzzard (Jan 26, 2006)

ya know i was just thinking today, i work in the boating industry and deal with a lot of mechanics and prop repair shops who of course weld.

im thinking of talking to them and seeing if any of them have ever made a smoker or know someone who has and perhaps use them to help me build my own.

they will have the tools and skills.  i will have the cash and plenty of food when we are done.

but then again sometimes its easier to just spend a few more dollars and not worry about it.

all i know is i now hate the one i have and need a new one bad.


----------



## burksmoke (Jan 26, 2006)

Buzzard,

Sounds like a good plan to me.  If you do have one made make sure that they copy a proven design.  I've see some shop built stuff around here that is next to worthless.  The welds are great and the paint looks good, but the design sucks.  If your guys have not built a smoker before, take them to see one that you like and let them take some measurements and copy some design fetures etc.

I wish you the best of luck.  If you are like me, the research and looking are a big part of the overall fun of the whole thing.

Burk


----------



## soflaquer (Jan 26, 2006)

Both Cheech and Burk bring up excellent points and omes I've touched on before.  My #2 tip on buying a Smoker is:  Consider your needs and what size you're looking for - Then go a Tad bigger!  Once you really get into the Art of Smoking, you'll be surprised at how fast that "Dream Smoker" you bought 6 months ago runs out of room!

Burk is correct that not all Welders/Fabricators know how to design a good Pit.  Most well known Pit manufacturers have proven designs and Champion Pit Masters that use them.  They will also assist you in customizing a particular model without much extra cost......so don't be affraid to add/delete items you see in one od their standard set-ups.

Like I said before...........Do Your Homework!  Take your time, surf the Net, make some calls.  Also note dimensions......pictures can be deceiving!

Good luck, my friend!

Jeff


----------

